
Jack Ma defends overtime work culture as 'huge blessing' - emptybits
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2019/04/14/alibaba-founder-defends-overtime-work-culture-as-huge-blessing.html
======
around_here
Billionaire business owner tells poors to see working almost the entirety of
their lives for his, and others like him, benefit.

They should have rushed the stage.

------
LifeLiverTransp
At least he is openingly admitting his true opinion and allowing a discussion
about interests. Nost just turning the screws to enforce this overtime as
outcome and hiring some yogi to preach about mindfullness. Still more open
society regarding this then most of the west.

------
steve1977
Oh it certainly was a huge blessing for him that many other people worked 996.

~~~
mcv
I'm not so sure. Overworked people are less happy and less healthy, and
therefore less productive. I wouldn't be surprised if these extreme hours have
no tangible benefit for the productivity of the company.

The only way working extreme hours can be sustainable is if the workers are
self-driven, in control of their work environment, and believe in what they're
building. So that's founders and possibly other early employees. But not a
large corporation where most people are probably just a cog in a large
machine.

------
trm42
It's quite different to work for your own company as much as possible as you
(hopefully) gain really something big in return. If you're doing mandatory
constant crunch for somebody else without extraordinary recompensation, then
it's not a blessing but quite close to slavery.

Of course that kind of slavery can be a blessing in a country like China where
the other options may be even worse...

------
benjalimm
I've actually thought a lot about China's overtime culture. It's really bad
that it pulls people away from their families - Children in China are growing
up with a stark absence of their parents. On another hand, China wouldn't be
where it is today without it. What do y'all think?

------
akabaka777
i live in korea. My professor is very proud of their generation working very
hard to "defeat" japan in the tech industry. I think jack ma's statement is
lost in translation in this article.

------
NotPaidToPost
Do people think that building a country's economy or company from scratch
isn't very hard work?

~~~
helgie
Exploiting people is exploiting people, no matter how you spin it.

~~~
powerapple
When you provide jobs to others, you are exploiting them, otherwise, where the
profit come from.

